# Hibernate Problemchen!



## mister-mr (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein Hibernate-Beispiel aus dem Tutorial zum Laufen zu bringen und kriege folgenden Fehler raus:

********************************************************************************************************
 Exception in thread "main" java.lang.reflect.UndeclaredThrowableException
     at $Proxy0.createQuery(Unknown Source)
     at de.hibernate.test.events.EventManager.listEvents(Unknown Source)
     at de.hibernate.test.events.EventManager.main(Unknown Source)
 Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
     at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
     at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
     at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
     at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
     at org.hibernate.context.ThreadLocalSessionContext$TransactionProtectionWrapper.invoke(ThreadLocalSessionContext.java:292)
     ... 3 more
 Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: antlr/ANTLRException
     at org.hibernate.hql.ast.ASTQueryTranslatorFactory.createQueryTranslator(ASTQueryTranslatorFactory.java:31)
     at org.hibernate.engine.query.HQLQueryPlan.<init>(HQLQueryPlan.java:71)
     at org.hibernate.engine.query.HQLQueryPlan.<init>(HQLQueryPlan.java:53)
     at org.hibernate.engine.query.QueryPlanCache.getHQLQueryPlan(QueryPlanCache.java:71)
     at org.hibernate.impl.AbstractSessionImpl.getHQLQueryPlan(AbstractSessionImpl.java:108)
     at org.hibernate.impl.AbstractSessionImpl.createQuery(AbstractSessionImpl.java:88)
     at org.hibernate.impl.SessionImpl.createQuery(SessionImpl.java:1540)
********************************************************************************************************
kann mir jemand dabei helfen?

Danke im Voraus & viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Nimm das entsprechende AntLR (antlr-2.x.x.jar) aus dem lib Verzeichnis in den Classpath auf.

Gruss Tom


----------



## mister-mr (6. Juni 2006)

Danke Tom!

meinste "antlr-2.7.6rc1" oder "ant-antlr-1.6.5" ?

habe allerdings schon beide in eclipse-classpath aufgenommen und trotzdem hat sich nichts geändert!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Dann wird eine Klasse nicht gefunden die von Antlr referenziert wird. Verwende die Antlr Version die bei Hibernate beiliegt. (ant-antlr ist was anderes als antlr 

Gruss Tom


----------



## mister-mr (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe nun "antlr-2.7.5H3" gefunden und in Classpath aufgenommen. Es klappt  
Danke, danke!

Viele Grüße
mister-mr


----------

